# First time doing an EcoStar roof



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

We're 4 days into this one now. There's actually 2 firsts for us in this one, since we had never seen the kind of concrete tiles used to roof this house prior to this job, either. I have seen similar tiles before, but they were clay, and imported from the UK. Some had been used to do repairs over the years. Other long-time roofers we have spoken to, have also not seen them before. 
The Ecostar tiles are certainly slower to lay than asphalt, although I am getting faster the more I do.
IMO, a nice product, that has its place, but if I had the money, I'd still choose a good quality natural slate instead--it might be twice the price, but will last at least twice as long :thumbup:


----------



## Lindsey Hill (Apr 5, 2016)

I really like this stuff. I am also a contractor.I prefer the EcoStar brand, Majestic Slate. Because it is less expensive, weighs less and the most important thing is that it looks like slate. I have never seen it leak.


----------

